# Sore throat - evenings only - for last three weeks



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi 

Hope you can help, I'm currently 30.5 weeks pregnant and for the last 3-4 weeks have been getting a sore throat, nearly every day, from about 3pm onwards.  All I am taking is hot water with honey and lemon and some days it is very very sore and gets me down.  

Any idea what could be causing it?  Or what I could do?  As it's been dragging on I wondered if I should try and get to the GP before Christmas? 

Thanks for all your help on this board, I often read it for top tips and really appreciate the advice you give and time you put in.

Thanks

Loops


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not sure really, it may be hormonal, but you could do with it being looked at just in case you need any antibiotics,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## loopylooby (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks emilycaitlin.

Spoke to midwife today and she hadn't heard of it either - managed to see GP, who thinks it may be acid reflux - causing burning in the throat.  (This idea supported by another FF who kindly PM'd me!)  Am now on gaviscon and touch wood have been fine this evening.  Will keep you posted.  If this continues to work, all good - what a surprise as I haven't had indigestion or anything - if it doesn't I have to take pencillin.

Thanks for your help.  

Loops
x


----------

